# What is your advice on calling in Black Bear ??



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Next month heading up north on a bear hunt northern sachauan ( spelling ? ) Cananda...I have a fox pro fx-3. Any advice...?? There will be baited sites...I was thinking of a bow ? Tell me your expericances !!

Thanks !


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

never used any type of call for black bear, never known anyone to either


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I use a scream'in rabbit out here in the big mountains. I'll call for about 10 mins. without stopping except to get my breath back. To much of a break in between calling and some bears lose interest. Be ready for anything---some bears come in fast,I mean really *FAST. *
Don't be calling at any of the bait stations, your outfitter or whoever worked hard to get bears conditioned to come into a nice quiet bait. Have a good hunt and take lots of pictures.


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

talk to rick robbinson they don't call him bearmanric for nothing.
he has a u tube vidio to see.


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't have a whole lot of experience. Just one season of bear calling under my belt. Call constantly and sit back-to-back with someone. Make sure the wind is blowing in from the side, not from either one of your faces. Try to be able to see at least a hundred yards in all directions because I have heard some hair raising stories about bears that come in fast. If I had to put it in one sentence...call constantly and sit back-to-back with someone.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the most exciting times hunting black bear was when we called in one, it was thrashing through the woods and when was it going to come into sight. The wind was swirling and the noise stopped and our hearts restarted. Just use a mouth call, that will do a fine job.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

jsoulier said:


> I don't have a whole lot of experience. Just one season of bear calling under my belt. Call constantly and sit back-to-back with someone. Make sure the wind is blowing in from the side, not from either one of your faces. Try to be able to see at least a hundred yards in all directions because I have heard some hair raising stories about bears that come in fast. If I had to put it in one sentence...call constantly and sit back-to-back with someone.


 And MAKE SURE you can out run the other guy!! lol


----------

